
The death of transit and beyond [pdf] - liotier
https://2017.apricot.net/assets/files/APIC674/2017-02-28-death-of-transit_1488193223.pdf
======
samat
original article (2016) [https://blog.apnic.net/2016/10/28/the-death-of-
transit/](https://blog.apnic.net/2016/10/28/the-death-of-transit/)

~~~
liotier
Thanks... I thought this presentation reminded me of something...

